# Species ID Help - Alabama Millipede



## RoachGirlRen (Apr 21, 2010)

I was away in Alabama this past weekend and saw a large number of these millipedes. They did not unfurl for a measurement, but coiled were roughly the diameter of a nickle to a quarter, though smaller individuals were also present. I thought they were a very attractive species and would consider propogating them should I move down there, but I'd love to know what they are first. If it helps: they were found in the Birmingham area in a hardwood forest.












As you can see, they have a chocolate colored body, dark pinkish legs, and a lighter stripe of brown down their back. Any ideas? I tried bug guide but must have been looking in the wrong section.


----------



## zonbonzovi (Apr 22, 2010)

I, too stare at many pix of millipedes daily but don't recall anything with those dorsal markings.  Neat find.  Good luck with an ID!


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Apr 22, 2010)

Sweet! I want some!


----------



## Galapoheros (Apr 22, 2010)

Hmm, don't know and I'm surprised the milli people have said anything.  I have some black ones I'm thinking about breeding too, but I'd be more interested in trying it if I thought people would want some of them.  How long was the biggest adult you found?


----------



## RoachGirlRen (May 16, 2010)

Hard to tell because they were coiled. I'm guessing 2-2.5"? Not huge, but I don't know if I found full grown adults since they were variable sizes. Very pretty species at any rate; I'd love to get an ID so I can see if there IS info out there on adult size.


----------



## satanslilhelper (May 16, 2010)

Where in Birmingham did you find these? I live here and would like to try and find some of these. I could also take some to the Natural History museum and see if they could ID them along with a crab spider that I recently found.


----------



## spmesser (Jul 24, 2020)

RoachGirlRen said:


> I was away in Alabama this past weekend and saw a large number of these millipedes. They did not unfurl for a measurement, but coiled were roughly the diameter of a nickle to a quarter, though smaller individuals were also present. I thought they were a very attractive species and would consider propogating them should I move down there, but I'd love to know what they are first. If it helps: they were found in the Birmingham area in a hardwood forest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I apologize but I don’t see any photos with this


----------



## Arthroverts (Jul 28, 2020)

spmesser said:


> I apologize but I don’t see any photos with this


This thread is ten years old; the photos were probably uploaded in a no-longer supported format.

Thanks,

Arthroverts


----------

